# when do you start king rigging



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

i was just curious when you guys start king rigging at the piers and what are your main targets. im trying to do it this year and am getting the rod and reel before the season starts. im going to be getting the penn senator II 113HLW but i dont know what rod to get with it. I guess the main thing is when do people start doing it?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

When the water temp hits 72.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

blakester said:


> When the water temp hits 72.


See, this kind of bad info really pisses me off. He's not askin for your honey-hole. he just wants some general info...and you want to mislead him so you can keep the pressure off of the Kings....LIP gets crowded...etc. 

Blakester, SHAME ON YOU!!

Oceanfisher, they show up reliably in early march, but they are probably there now. look for water temps above 47. Use a pin rig with a live lilliputian for bait. I like to use a fly rod. Also, don't forget that gaffing kings is illegal on tuesdays.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> Oceanfisher, they show up reliably in early march, but they are probably there now. look for water temps above 47. Use a pin rig with a live lilliputian for bait. I like to use a fly rod. Also, don't forget that gaffing kings is illegal on tuesdays.


:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

mmmmmm.....spam.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Pretty sure I caught a 53lber and water was 73? What do I know? Ohyeah and it was 3 days before full moon, which was pretty good timing seeing how I had to wait 1 whole hour before she ate, first day I pinriged all summer July 15. Supreme timing or blind luck you be the judge, ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

im leavein it to blake hes the man as for rods just wait till princess anne distributing opens back up at there new location. I dont know where it is at someone will help you with that i know. That is were i got my set up a 113h with a slammer rod 30-50lb line. The 113h hold 375 of 30lb and i dono about you but thats good enough for me. Got the combo for im pritty sure 120$ maybe a lille more but not much i know that. Got it for christmass. 

When the water hits 70* they will be headed our way


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Clue*

Just trying to help a guy out, ya know. Im no glory hog , and crowds are the norm for every where I fish. Ever caught 7 drum out of a crowd of 60+ on a pier thats 14' wide I have. I like the competition, if it was easy everybody would be doin it. The fish have their own way of sorting things out. Pier fishin aint for everybody, I know people who have fished for 15 years till they caught their first plank cobia. Knowledge+Time+Confidence+ Expierence= you might catch one.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

blakester said:


> Just trying to help a guy out, ya know. Im no glory hog , and crowds are the norm for every where I fish. Ever caught 7 drum out of a crowd of 60+ on a pier thats 14' wide I have. I like the competition, if it was easy everybody would be doin it. The fish have their own way of sorting things out. Pier fishin aint for everybody, I know people who have fished for 15 years till they caught their first plank cobia. Knowledge+Time+Confidence+ Expierence= you might catch one.


Captin Blake beard! opcorn:


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

I start pinnin when the water has reached and been sustained at better than 65 degrees because the water around here doesnt seem to reach the 70 mark very predictably. Memorial day is usually when the boats start getting the cobes. As far as targets go, youd be amazed at the things you catch on these things bluefish,sharks, ospreys, occasional seagull, spanish mackeral, stripers, king mackeral,and cobia . It doesnt matter to me if the water is 65 degrees or 75 degrees ima be out there anyway doin what i like to do but you do want the water to be 70 or better if you have a choice. You put the time in and get lucky enough thats right luck because no matter how good you are you still need some luck to be able to land a cobia or king or what ever from a pier.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I start when water hits 67 sometimes earlier if i see big blues or stripers .the last two years have been pretty good for kings but thats not always the case out there.mono only no braid on fighting rod .


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

oceanfisher,
dont feel bad. them pin riggers are a tough bunch to get into. face it, they dont want anyone else crowding them at the "T". im in your shoes, this will be my first year targeting big ones from the planks. i spent the end of last season learning pin rigging and drum rigging for this upcoming season.

once im catching candybar blues (i like to throw lures in my honey hole 5-6 mornings a week) ill be out there. i figure if there is bait, there has got to be something around to eat it.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*pinning*

I start pinning as soon as I get to the pier,caught my share too.When most folks are on the bottom I'm usually always on top.Any Questions?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

chriscustom said:


> I start pinning as soon as I get to the pier,caught my share too.When most folks are on the bottom I'm usually always on top.Any Questions?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its one thing to joke around, but if your only intention is to be a jack ____ boy from va than just keep your awesome joke to yourself.

there is a thread in the bible about pin riggin.

besides the last few years, va is not the most productive, as far as pin-riggin. generally if there are spanish, there are means for bigger fish as well.

every where has thier own take. The guys down at OKI, who by all means catch the most kings although they are much smaller than pier caught fish in va or in the hatteras, they catch ALOT of them. They use smaller reels and braid on their fightin stuff. Around here you will prolly get to fightin by usin that stuff. but then again braid doesnt cut mono like people think either so.....

as far as rod, you have two choices really. for a king only set up like the guys down south use, you want a soft tip, but again up here you have more cobia than kings so u want a stiffer tip. either way you want a good backbone in the rod to help control when he gets close to the pier.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

NTKG said:


> there is a thread in the bible about pin riggin.


Was about to post the link to that thread, its one of the better pinrigging links I have seen. Wasnt it yours NTKG?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jhmorgan said:


> Was about to post the link to that thread, its one of the better pinrigging links I have seen. Wasnt it yours NTKG?


yeah it was... and i think its got good info for a new guy... thats pretty much how my buddy taught me years ago, and there was good discussion in the thread to keep it going


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Wow. tough crown. can't take a joke.....you must post on TF alot. I was obviously kidding. mostly because I knew that blake was like the kingfish MAN.
It's funny, though. the thread had just about no action- then I make a tongue-in-cheek joke.....and all of a sudden, there are plenty of replies and the TS got his info. 
NTKG, i like you and respect your fishing ability....but go sit on a heating pad, cause i think your balloon knot be a little bit tight


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

virginia boy 1 said:


> Wow. tough crown. can't take a joke.....you must post on TF alot. I was obviously kidding. mostly because I knew that blake was like the kingfish MAN.
> It's funny, though. the thread had just about no action- then I make a tongue-in-cheek joke.....and all of a sudden, there are plenty of replies and the TS got his info.
> NTKG, i like you and respect your fishing ability....but go sit on a heating pad, cause i think your balloon knot be a little bit tight



i didnt know what a balloon knot was so i googled it, it apparently is the thing on top of your neck? word on the street is that alcohol helps.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Look , it took me a lifetime to catch the king that I caught last summer. I have no intrest in gettin in a pissin match with anybody on this board, or any other. They created this site for everybody to help each other out. Now I might be a little tight liped about certain subjects thats because of my upbrining (Eastern Shore). I will say this Iam a fisherman first and foremost and have shared a many a secret with people I dont even know. Lets face it all a good fisherman is,, is somebody with good information and your time and ability to use it, and add to it the way it applys to your situation. I will continue to do my part as a fisherman and have not turned down too many people in their quest for information. All you gotta do is ask and if I know, or think I have good answer I will do my best to help. Blake


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

<a href="http://s727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/?action=view&current=concerts2008007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/concerts2008007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

haha


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Seems like the ones that like to get into pissing matches on a regular basis don't hang around here long...


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

blakester said:


> <a href="http://s727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/?action=view&current=concerts2008007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/concerts2008007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


wow. VERY respectable catch from the planks.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Dang Blake, I have never seen that king. That has got to be one of the best I have seen from a pier, yak, or boat. Congratulations.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Seems like the ones that like to get into pissing matches on a regular basis don't hang around here long...


That's a good thing. 

And damn Blake, that's a hoss king.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a monster!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

blakester said:


> <a href="http://s727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/?action=view&current=concerts2008007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/concerts2008007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Looked like it was worth the sun burn, Priceless..


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

blakester said:


> <a href="http://s727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/?action=view&current=concerts2008007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww273/haydenfamof4/concerts2008007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Damn blake. 

How big did that go? 50-55lbs?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Little Guy*

 53.4lbs


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

blakester said:


> 53.4lbs


Nice 

I had the chance to gaff a 50lb one this summer. That was purty fun


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Weve seen alot bigger. 07 I was cranking in a fat back head during drum season, and the head was just twirling on the surface, and outta nowhere a 80lber rolled on my fat back head.....twice, missed it the second time by like a 1/8 of a inch liked to had a heartatache. Glad she missed it cause my little drum reel would have melted. If that aint enough same day I caught her, had one that night cut me above my 40 inch liter, you know how they eat their way up a liter, well that one wanted it all and she got it. Heartbreakin cause she was a solid 72incher and fat LOL........


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

That would be a "leader". Non-Fluid type. Extra Hard.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Confusion*



jcarroll said:


> That would be a "leader". Non-Fluid type. Extra Hard.


I allways getem mixed up this time ah night...:beer::beer::redface:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Outsick*

THANKS AGAIN for my tasty adult beverage, what did you put in those thangs OPIUM...:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

They must be good. I'll be cracking mine open for my birthday this weekend. Which one are you drinking Blake?


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW!!:beer:till ya:--|


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

The smoked one......:beer::beer:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Smoked?? Gotta try that! Hope Ben doesn't forget me at the next one....:beer:


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you for all the help....i have a question. i know that they dont like using braid on the piers but if im surf fishing can i just load my regular saltist 30h with braid and use it on my 12' OM from the surf. i didnt see any reason why i couldnt but i would like peoples input


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Wind Knot.....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

That aint sunburn...thats the mercury outa that king covering him.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Big Cheif*

No sunburn, Im half cherokee....LOL.. Im always red hahaha


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

no no braid at all too expensive and i dont think you wold like to lose a finger to casting out


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

blakester said:


> The smoked one......:beer::beer:


i had both last nite. the smoked peet was awesome!!

.......and i'm glad that folks stopped taking this thread seriously.


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

if i put 20lb braid and like 150yards of mono on after then it wont hurt me if i cast. plus i have something that goes over my finger. i just want to know if i have this setup can i king fish from the surf? this is a setup that was described to me to use my saltist 30h and my OM to fish for blacktip


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you may wanna start a new thread as it will draw more att., and more replys...JMO


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

no i will take my thread back from you guys lol


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Allrighty then , forget braid altogether in the surf or on the pier, its for deep dropping and boat fishing, no you cannot catch king macks in the surf unless your in a boat or on a pier, you have to have proper presentation for the kings ( mackerl). Whoever told you to use braid in the surf on a convential is out to lunch, if you want more line capcity go to smaller line. Yes you can catch blacktips in the surf they are rarely over 20lbs no need to worry about gettin spooled, if you have 275 yards of 20 lb test.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

the only way you could really get spooled from the surf is if a monster ray over way 200lbs was to come and eat your bait which is not likely at all. if a guy can catch a 280 some lb ray off of seagul pier and not get spooled then i dont think you will have a problem at all


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea I agree never heard of anyone fishing for "kings" from the surf. I imagine the best chance at that would be throwin a stingsilver or something hit a small one running with or one chaseing some spanish but I've never heard of anyone trying to fish for them speciffically from the surf. Buddy of mine caught about a 6ft blacktip from the surf down at Hatteras and it came up splashing on the surface and some guys said it was a king and swore it was a king till we brought it up on the beach. Didnt exactly think a king would eat a whole dead mullet on the bottom. But what do I know


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I think this guy is either a chain yanker or somebody that is very NEW to surf fishing or does not have realistic expectations, either way he is in need of a good long look at the BIBLE only then will he be informed enough about how we fish around here.


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

ive just started surf fishing......


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Not a chain yanker? Then go to the BIBLE on the bottom of the homepage of this site and start reading.


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

the bottom line of this post is why do i need 2 poles to fish for king? and you answered that for me. im trying to read up on everything, but im getting like 3 different opinions. the one person told me to use braid from the surf


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Hes yanking your chain............No BRAID PEOPLE AROUND YOU WILL NOT TOLERATE BRAID WHEN THEY FISH WITH MONO THEY DO NOT MIX , GET IT..............................


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

yuppers  thanks so im going to go get a boat rod and a 6/0 reel to king fish... now i hate to ask more but should it have rollers on it?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've seen people use braid when yaking out a bait from the beach. 

Even on the beaches north and south of Cape Point. 

No reason you can't paddle out a float rig from the beach.

I've never seen it done ... with braid or with mono ... but I don't see a reason why you can't.

However, Blake is right. There's a very good chance you'll piss off the anglers around you with that braid. 

You don't need roller guides.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Negative, 7ft rod no rollers soft tip and a strong but, you really need to look at NTKGs thread in the BIBLE...


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

i didnt even know where the bible was at or what you guys were talking about. alot of good info in there. any recomendations on a rod? i was thinking the offshore angler ones


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

NO , 6/0 REEL Shimano TLD 20 OR 25, or for you a OCEAN MASTER 25 from BPS........


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you for all your help. im just very new to this kind of fishing. im used to largemouth bass fishing. its real easy


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*kings*

uGLY STICK makes a highly afordable one, and class will be in session around JULY 1st come on out to sandbridge pier to do you some first hand learning my buddy KEEFER loves to show the new guys whats going on.


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

what about the penn slammer?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

If thats what you got I suggest you use it..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

i havent gotten a rod yet.. what one do you use as your fighting rod?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Blake....which half is Cherokee? You're red all over from what I can see....and the parts I can't see...I don't care to see...and the parts I can... I still dont care to see.

Blake, that's sunburn. I lived in Cherokee country in the SW portion (20mi from the reservation) and went to school with many 75%-100% Cherokee......and well....they were just as brown as anybody else lol.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

OH, the other half of me is German, that would be the burnt side, grandmamma is full blood. Either way if theres all these parts of me you dont wanta see , I will not post anymore pics. Sorry to have offended you!!!!!!!!!!!I sware I thought I was pretty, and festivaly plump. On a diet now so, I CAN BE EVEN SKINNY like News Jeff but much more pretty, oh yeah I think they call that diet STEM FAST...........LOL


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

blakester said:


> The smoked one......:beer::beer:


Yeah, I'm real happy how that one turned out. Thanks fellas. Gotta put a little extra love in those dark ones. I hadn't been keeping up with things this week as I've been too busy so not trying to re-hijack your thread OF88. But it looks like you got the right guy (not braid in surf guy) replying to your questions so good luck. Blake, I'll be checking the wx for next week. Ryan, I'll get you on flip-side, hadn't forgot about you. I got some bottling to do this weekend as the wx probably too bad to go scalloping anyway. :beer:

Ben


----------

